# era meglio se moriva



## samotfrt

sta corretta questa frasi? "era meglio se moriva"
l´ho trovata in un libero ma sembra strana, perchè in  portoghese si  userebbe il condizionale e il congiuntivo

sarebbe meglio se morisse (se parlando di questo momento)
sarebbe meglio se fosse morto (se parlando delle passato)


----------



## Pietruzzo

La versione grammaticalmente più corretta sarebbe "sarebbe stato meglio se fosse morto". Pesantuccia, no?


----------



## samotfrt

grazie, ma allora l'altra è corretta oppure no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

samotfrt said:


> grazie, ma allora l'altra è corretta oppure no?


Vale lo stesso discorso del portoghese brasiliano colloquiale. Si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale/congiuntivo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

samotfrt said:


> grazie, ma allora l'altra è corretta oppure no?


Se per l'altra" intendi "era meglio se moriva" è accettabile se non addirittura preferibile  in un contesto informale.
Post incrociati.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Paulfromitaly said:


> Vale lo stesso discorso del portoghese brasiliano colloquiale. Si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale/congiuntivo


In realtà è nel portoghese europeo che si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del  condizionale, in certi contesti.  Per quanto riguarda l'italiano, la frase in OP suona molto, ma molto popolare, per lo meno al mio orecchio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> In realtà è nel portoghese europeo che si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del  condizionale, in certi contesti.  Per quanto riguarda l'italiano, la frase in OP suona molto, ma molto popolare, per lo meno al mio orecchio.


Devi anche spiegare cosa intendi per "popolare". È una cosa bella o brutta?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> In realtà è nel portoghese europeo che si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale, in certi contesti.


In realtà anche in Brasile, ma non è il forum giusto per parlarne.
L'italiano è molto informale, come già detto. "Popolare" non saprei.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Devi anche spiegare cosa intendi per "popolare". È una cosa bella o brutta?


Né bella, né brutta. Italiano popolare in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


----------



## samotfrt

si pùo usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale anche in italiano? allora queste sarrebbero anche corrette giusto?

era meglio se morrise
era stato meglio se fosse morto


Nota: In portoghese (di portogallo)  non credo si userebbe mai l'imperfetto al posto del congiuntivo


----------



## Olaszinhok

samotfrt said:


> Nota: In portoghese (di portogallo) non credo si userebbe mai l'imperfetto al posto del congiuntivo


Nessuno l'ha detto, si parlava di condizionale.  Credo che tu lo sappia benissimo


----------



## Pietruzzo

samotfrt said:


> si pùo usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale anche in italiano? allora queste sarrebbero anche corrette giusto?
> 
> era meglio se morrise
> era stato meglio se fosse morto
> 
> 
> Nota: In portoghese (di portogallo)  non credo si userebbe mai l'imperfetto al posto del congiuntivo


Le versioni possibili sono:
Sarebbe stato meglio se fosse morto (standard/formale)
Era meglio se moriva (informale/colloquiale).
Versioni "miste" non vanno bene.


----------



## samotfrt

Olaszinhok said:


> Nessuno l'ha detto, si parlava di condizionale.  Credo che tu lo sappia benissimo



*Paulfromitaly *ha detto  "Si può usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale/congiuntivo. "

e nella frase "era meglio se moriva" il secondo verbo sta nell'imperfetto al posto del congiuntivo, quindi sembra che in italiano si puo usare l'imperfetto al posto del congiuntivo

ok grazie pietruzzo ( Versioni "miste" in portoghese vanno benissimo )


----------



## Pietruzzo

samotfrt said:


> ok grazie pietruzzo ( Versioni "miste" in portoghese non vanno benissimo )


Prego. Ma visto che siamo ancora qua, potresti chiarire il contesto della frase? Io l'ho interpretata al passato ma potrebbe anche significare "sarebbe meglio se morisse".


----------



## samotfrt

um giovane è andato a visitare suo padre, che l'aveva abbandonato, perchè un dei suoi professori voleva parlare con lui. Quando ritorna all'orfanotrofio comincia a parlare con sua sorella

sorella: quel cretino è ancora vivo?
fratello: già.. e non è cambiato per niente..
sorella:  era meglio se moriva


----------



## bearded

samotfrt said:


> sorella: era meglio se moriva


In questo caso, secondo me, la frase significa ''sarebbe meglio se fosse morto''.  È davvero_ molto _colloquiale.


----------



## lorenzos

In quel contesto la frase formalmente corretta non ci stava proprio.


----------



## samotfrt

Pietruzzo said:


> La versione grammaticalmente più corretta sarebbe *"sarebbe stato meglio se fosse morto"*. Pesantuccia, no?





Pietruzzo said:


> Prego. Ma visto che siamo ancora qua, potresti chiarire il contesto della frase? Io l'ho interpretata al passato ma potrebbe anche significare *"sarebbe meglio se morisse".*





bearded said:


> In questo caso, secondo me, la frase significa ''*sarebbe meglio se fosse morto''*.  È davvero_ molto _colloquiale.



allora  "era meglio se moriva" può significare  "sarebbe meglio se morisse" o  ''sarebbe meglio se fosse morto'' o "sarebbe stato meglio se fosse morto"?


----------



## lorenzos

samotfrt said:


> allora "era meglio se moriva" può significare "sarebbe meglio se morisse" o ''sarebbe meglio se fosse morto'' o "sarebbe stato meglio se fosse morto"?


Io propendo per il "_sarebbe stato_", ma non cambia molto e con quelle tre sole battute è difficile decidere.


----------



## samotfrt

ok grazie lorenzos
ma  in altri casi è possibile la struttura "imperfetto/imperfetto"  sostituire tutte le altre? ("condizionale/Congiuntivo imperfetto","condizionale/Congiuntivo trapassato " e "condizionale passato/Congiuntivo trapassato")


----------



## lorenzos

Non so se tutte, molte sì (ma a volte il significato non è perfettamente identico), sempre in un registro informale/colloquiale:
- "condizionale/Congiuntivo imperfetto" 
_Lo comprerei se fosse autentico -> *≈*Se era autentico lo compravo._
- "condizionale/Congiuntivo trapassato  "
_Lo farei se mi avessero obbligato -> *≈*Se mi obbligavano lo facevo._
- "condizionale passato/Congiuntivo trapassato" 
_Ci sarei venuto se avessi saputo che c'eri tu -> Se sapevo che c'eri tu ci venivo anch'io._


----------



## samotfrt

grazie lorenzos
e grazie a tutti gli altri per l'aiuto


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Io propendo per il "_sarebbe stato_", ma non cambia molto…..


L'ambiguità della traduzione in italiano standard della frase 'colloquiale' è dovuta in parte alla possibilità di interpretare 'morto' come aggettivo (contrario di 'vivo') oppure come participio. Sarebbe meglio se adesso fosse morto (=non vivo) vs. sarebbe (stato) meglio se qualche tempo fa fosse deceduto. In pratica comunque non cambia nulla.


----------



## GabrielH

Paulfromitaly said:


> In realtà anche in Brasile, ma non è il forum giusto per parlarne.


Lo confermo. L'imperfetto è usato al posto del condizionale, e poi anche tutto il tempo.


samotfrt said:


> si pùo usare l'imperfetto al posto del condizionale anche in italiano? allora queste sarrebbero anche corrette giusto?


Sì, come "avresti dovuto parlare con lei" si dice colloquialmente "dovevi parlare con lei" anche se il senso può a volte essere diverso.


----------

